
New aircraft rises 'like a balloon' - ZeljkoS
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-48013519
======
ZeljkoS
Variable-buoyancy propulsion in sea:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_glider](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underwater_glider)

